# Shed Blueprints 8x12



## Traveler (Apr 13, 2014)

Traveler submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Shed Blueprints 8x12 - Blueprints for a garden shed that can be made into a little house!



> This is a pdf that contains a materials list and building instructions for making an 8x12 garden shed that can be easily converted to living space! I paid 20$ for this back in the day so.. spread it far and wide!



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## ancienttoes (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks. A little house is good enough for me. I've been looking into canvas tents too. I just want something to be able to put a wood burner in.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 13, 2014)

No problem, I love sharing! This would be perfect with a little rocket stove.


----------



## submarine (Apr 13, 2014)

Heat it with a rocket stove


----------



## Thorne (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks. Gonna save these and burn them to a disc so I can add them to the HnH library when I have a place for it. Can keep collecting in the meantime.


----------

